# • swell.gr • Renault Sport Clio 182 Cup Zaino Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

A couple of days ago we had a Renault Clio RS 182 for correction and interior valeting.


















The services began with the interior cleaning.


















































All plastic surfaces were cleaned with apc and dressed with Britemax Interior Dressing. The vinyl surfaces were cleaned with Zaino Z9 and dressed with Z10 and the alcantara surfaces were cleaned with Colourlock Alcantara Textil Cleaner.
The floor mats and the carpet were cleaned with Biobrisk using a wet and dry vacuum cleaner.


































































After finishing with the interior it was time for the polishing.
As always we started by claying the car and taking some measurements with the PTG.


































The condition of the surface when the car arrived was as seen on the pics below and as you can see the finish was full of swirl marks and deep scratches.


























































Below are some 50/50 and some before and afters of the whole process (panels are not refined yet).


































































After cleaning the paint with IPA we layered the car with 2x Zaino Z-2 and some Z-6 between each layer and a final wipe out with Z-8.
The exhaust tips were cleaned with the Britemax twins.
All windows were cleaned with Nanolex Premium Glass Cleaner and the windshield was shielded with Nanolex Ultra.
The trims were dressed with Autofinesse Revive.

Below you can see the final shots:


















































and right before we deliver to the owner.










































































































Thank you for reading it.


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

Stunning work there Mike..


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

top work


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job Swell !


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fantastic work!


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

what a turn around. great job mike!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

As always Mike, looking swell :thumb: ..


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

you did a great job on this little rocket ..Well done


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Very nice work on Clio, :thumb:.


----------



## PS CUP (Aug 23, 2012)

Great finish! What polishes did use?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Great job, love Zaino


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish:thumb: Fantastic job as always Mike..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice as always Mike :thumb:


----------



## scotty86 (Mar 18, 2012)

Great work, used to own one in racing blue, such an attractive colour


----------

